# Education dilemma



## Pittzburghkid (Mar 1, 2012)

Years ago when my faith was lukewarm we put my daughter in Catholic school and she is now in 4th grade. Her sister is set to start kindergarten in the fall. My wife attended this school and it is very good from an educational standpoint. The religious education there is minimal but unfortunately includes a weekly mass. The parents and children there do not know Christ for the most part although some also attend protestant church's. Our public schools is a mess and not an option. Yesterday we visited a Protestant school and are unfortunately absolutely unable to afford it and because it is an upstart it has little in the way of funding help. Does anyone have any experience with a similar situation?


----------



## rbcbob (Mar 1, 2012)

Have you considered home schooling?


----------



## Bethel (Mar 1, 2012)

rbcbob said:


> Have you considered home schooling?



I would highly recommend homeschooling. We are almost done with our 9th year at home, and it has been such a blessing to our family. If you would have told me 10 years ago, that I would be homeschooling all 3 of our boys and even planning to graduate them, I would have vehemently denied such a silly idea. At that time, I was a mid-level manager trying to work my way into upper management. In an 18 month window, God took me from working 40+ hours a week, to being a stay-at-home mom at the birth of our 3rd son, to homeschooling our boys. I'm so grateful for this opportunity because left on my own, I would have missed it.

The biggest argument against homeschooling is usually finances. My income wasn't just supplemental; it represented half of our family income. Leaving my job required the strict use of a budget and for a little while we went without things like cell phones, cable, eating out, etc. until we could slowly add them back into our lifestyle. We don't buy new cars anymore (or anything with debt; Dave Ramsey helped in this area), but God has worked all of that out too. 

I'll pray that you make the right decision for your family.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Mar 1, 2012)

My wife has taught the children's confirmation class at our Church for 14 years, using the WSC and historical materials on the Reformation, etc. She has had problems and heartache with some of the children of church members that went to catholic school. Some went through the class multiple times before the Session would confirm them. Although it may be "subtle," the RC worldview seeps into those kids, and has to be "educated out." Is homeschooling an option?


----------



## fishingpipe (Mar 1, 2012)

We homeschool and also went from two incomes to one. It was and is a huge blessing for us. Every once in a while my wife will pick up a part time job or gig to help us get caught up (mostly to have some fun money for vacations, etc.) We dropped our standard of living a bit, but we don't feel we're missing out on anything. God has always been good to provide. I hope it's an option you can consider.


----------



## Curt (Mar 1, 2012)

Amen to all above. You probably CAN homeschool.


----------



## Jack K (Mar 1, 2012)

Our kids are in an Adventist school. Choices are limited in our town. We considered public school and homeschooling, but chose the Adventist school.

The religious element of the instruction there is minimal and, where it exists, is more broadly evangelical than particularly Adventist. I sometimes speak at chapel, and they don't mind that I'm not Adventist. The school is quite sensitive to parents who don't want their kids indoctrinated in Adventist teaching, and avoids bringing up most of the weird Adventist stuff. Still, we struggle at times.

There's a mindset that creeps in at any school. At the sort of Catholic school you describe, I'd be more concerned about the atmosphere of the school than I'd be about direct teaching. When you deny the gospel and believe you have to earn your way with God, that kind of thinking affects how you discipline, motivate, settle fights on the playground, etc. Kids might not believe the bad doctrine, but they start to think in ways that fit it.

Parents who send their kids off to school ALWAYS have to vigorously "unteach" such things their kids pick up, no matter what kind of school it is. Even when our kids were in a school attached to our old Presbyterian church we had some of that to deal with. That's part of having them in school. And I would guess that in a Catholic school (even a fairly accomodating one), you have more "unteaching" to do than we have.

So is homeschooling the only good option? Some would say it is, but I really think that depends on the parents and kids. Don't let anyone suggest you're a bad parent if you don't homeschool. You know what's right for you and your kids. And don't make a decision out of fear -- "Oh, my kids will be ruined if I let them go there!" -- but rather act in faith.

Just realize that whatever choice you make, YOU have work to do. Either in doing all the schooling of them yourself, or in dealing with whatever lies they pick up at school and providing a spiritual foundation that can overcome those.

If you don't feel your family is the homeschooling sort, I wouldn't force it out of guilt or fear. But I _would_ keep looking for a better alternative than Catholic school. Certainly there are other options in the Pittsburgh area. Or are there grandparents or others who care about the kids and might help make it work financially?


----------



## Miss Marple (Mar 1, 2012)

Perhaps your church can help in a diaconal manner with the Protestant school tuition. I have known at least two kids who have been helped in that way.

Also, the Protestant school may offer discounts for labor, i.e., perhaps one of you can work there as registrar or open the gym on Saturdays or do janitorial after school. Even teach a class or two as appropriate.


----------



## John Bunyan (Mar 1, 2012)

I studied in a catholic school from 4 to 17, and I can't complain about it's quality. Where I live homeschooling is against the law, so I have no basis to judge this method of education . Also, public schools have an awful quality, besides being sometimes used as laboratories for governmental social experiments (some places have "condom machines"; I mean, really, condom machines).

I would always choose private education: they teach better, are not subject to changing drastically after each election and you can control what your children will learn better.

In my case, although the school were confessional, every religious activity was optional, and our "Religion" class (mandatory for all students under 14, but useless - meaning that even if you were reproved, you would not have to repeat the school year) was more of a "Civil Morality, Our founder's biography and general basic knowledge of religions in general and catholicism in particular" class.

I would not be concerned with those who teach religion, but with those who teach History, Sociology, Philosophy or Geography - most of them, at least here, are leftists, and can really make some people in history look bad; Calvin, for example. These are the classes that can shape worldviews more directly.

p.s.: I have a feeling that the above post is poorly written, so, sorry for that.


----------



## jwithnell (Mar 1, 2012)

Just because a school is protestant doesn't make it compatible with the teaching of scripture. In many cases, I'd consider such a choice no better than a RC school. 

If a school is truly reformed, and we weren't homeschooling, I'd do everything from seeking financial assistance, to volunteering in exchange for tuition, etc., etc. We have friends that had burned out on homeschooling (after about 20 years) and she taught 4th grade for part of the day in exchange for her son's tuition at a Christian school.

When looking at costs, make sure you're seeing the total which can go way beyond tuition.


----------



## Miss Marple (Mar 1, 2012)

More long term, if home schooling is illegal there, you may want to help change that.

And, your church or denomination may want to start a quality Protestant school.


----------



## Pittzburghkid (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies. Presumptuous Curt was a bit irritating, but otherwise all things I will prayerfully consider.


----------



## Tim (Mar 6, 2012)

Pittzburghkid said:


> Presumptuous Curt was a bit irritating, but otherwise all things I will prayerfully consider.



No need for that, brother. Curt didn't say anything wrong. I found his comment encouraging because many people don't think they have the ability to homeschool.


----------



## Pittzburghkid (Mar 6, 2012)

I understand why he said it. A bit presumptious nonetheless.


----------



## rbcbob (Mar 6, 2012)

Pittzburghkid said:


> Thanks for all the replies. Presumptuous Curt was a bit irritating, but otherwise all things I will prayerfully consider.



Moderator's Reminder -Please exercise courtesy toward others and refrain form inflammatory words.


----------



## he beholds (Mar 6, 2012)

[/COLOR]


Pittzburghkid said:


> I understand why he said it. A bit presumptious nonetheless.



Dude, and I'm Burgh-born-and-raised, he was just offering some encouragement.


----------

